# Paph. Saint Swithin'Big Ben' BM



## rdlsreno (Apr 21, 2008)

I was asked by ODC to take pictures of their awards that they have given at the SOS show and one of them is this very nice Paph. Saint Swithin. I ask the owner if I can buy a division and he said yes as soon he can divide it!! Yeah!!

Ramon

Paph. Saint Swithin 'Big Ben' BM


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 21, 2008)

wow, very nice flowers, and great pict. I hope you get your division of it!! Jean


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 21, 2008)

WOW..!! those are really chunky petals and what a large dorsal n synsepal this has... *Drool...*


----------



## Elena (Apr 21, 2008)

Wow, that's one gorgeous Swithin!


----------



## Candace (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm assuming it's Alan's? I didn't see this one displayed anywhere?


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 21, 2008)

neato! 
so, uh, may i have a division of your's when it's of size... i mean, ummmm....


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 21, 2008)

Candace said:


> I'm assuming it's Alan's? I didn't see this one displayed anywhere?




Yep!

He didn't want it to be AOS judged on this flowering since it only had 5 flowers only a month ago it had 7!!!!


Ramon


----------



## Park Bear (Apr 21, 2008)

sweet


----------



## NYEric (Apr 21, 2008)

Psst, forget the multiflorals. Remember about our friend w/ the vietnamese seedlings from Sunmoon! :ninja:


----------



## Candace (Apr 21, 2008)

O.K. Ramon typo alert:> He *didn't* want it AOS judged? Right?


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 21, 2008)

Candace said:


> O.K. Ramon typo alert:> He *didn't* want it AOS judged? Right?



Thanks


Ramon


----------



## practicallyostensible (Apr 22, 2008)

rdlsreno said:


> I was asked by ODC to take pictures of their awards that they have given at the SOS show and one of them is this very nice Paph. Saint Swithin. I ask the owner if I can buy a division and he said yes as soon he can divide it!! Yeah!!
> 
> Ramon



Jeeze, pick out the nicest plant at any show and Ramon already has a piece of it. oke:


----------



## Candace (Apr 22, 2008)

Well Julia, for the right price you can have a piece of it too:>


----------



## practicallyostensible (Apr 22, 2008)

Candace said:


> Well Julia, for the right price you can have a piece of it too:>



Ha! I just don't have the cojones to ask.


----------



## Ernie (Apr 23, 2008)

Candace said:


> Well Julia, for the right price you can have a piece of it too:>



Are we still talking about plants??? Being Steve Jobs, I have unlimited resources! And at this point, I am NOT talking about plants  Although I wouldn't mind having a piece of that St Swithin too! 

-Steve Jobs (Ernie)


----------



## paphjoint (Apr 23, 2008)

awesome !!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 23, 2008)

Wow. I hope my St. Swithin, now in spike, opens like that!


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 28, 2008)

Check that, Sorry! The award was given by CSA not ODC. :sob:


Ramon


----------

